# 3x3x3 : August 29, 2006



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

1. L' F2 D2 U F' B R L' B' F2 D2 U F2 R U2 F' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B D
2. F L' B2 U' B2 L D' F U' D' L2 R2 D2 R2 L B2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 F B R' F'
3. L2 B U2 B' D2 R' D2 R' D' F2 R2 D' B2 R' D R' U2 D R' B' D2 R D2 L' F'
4. R2 B2 U2 D' R2 B F D F U R' B D F2 R' B' F D B' D2 R L F' L R2
5. R2 L B2 U2 L' F' D' B' F' R2 D' F' B2 L F' U F' D F' B2 D2 B R U2 B2


----------



## cubehead (Aug 30, 2006)

45.50, 39.73, 49.65, 41.34, 41.28

average:43.50

yeah, that's pretty embarrassing... time to learn cross on bottom.


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

(22.15) 23.43 (26.98) 24.42 23.78
Average: 23.88

My best average of 5 yet. This was of course after warming up for about 25 minutes. I need to do an average of 100 sometime soon.


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 31, 2006)

14.67, (14.00), 16.11, 15.77, (17.62) = 15.52

This is strange. These last few days I've been getting averages I've never thought possible for me.

Andy


----------



## Neato (Aug 31, 2006)

Name: Andre Bakker
Average: 40.12
Times: (45.08), 41.48, 37.52, 41.36, (36.30)

This went really bad, average of 35 was possible if I did some warming up... :lol:


----------



## Gungz (Sep 1, 2006)

Name: Yu Jeong-Min
Average: 13.276666666666666666666.........
Times: 13.69 13.34 12.80 (11.75) (14.20)


long time no see


----------



## Me (Sep 1, 2006)

Tristan Wright
Average: 31.26
Times: (27.11), 30.55, 33.93, 29.29, (35.40)

Soooo close to a sub-30 average!


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 3, 2006)

(24.53), 21.21, 23.78, 21.00, (16.83)

Average: 21.996666666

That last solve was kinda normal lol...


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 16.88
Times: (18.70), 15.66, (12.78), 17.14, 17.59

Done with one of my 2 brand new DIY cubes I bought from Ron  
There pretty nice...


----------

